# mmm i love high fashion<3 [photoshoot]



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a shoot last night =]
so fun! Still waiting on a few more pics!

this was from our last look =]

I used
MAC
Mineralize Satinfinish
Minerlaize SFN
Mineralize SF-Brunette
Bare Canvas Paint
Rice paper e/s
Nylon e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Ref Antiqued Gold
Brun e/s
Brown Down e/s
Penultimate eyeliner
Fascinating eye Kohl
Dazzlelash mascara
Oak lipliner
Myth lipstick

TIA GUGLIOTTA (Clothing Designer)
Stephanie MUA (Makeup Artist)
Brian Walsh Images (Photographer)
LuisaV  (Hair Stylist)
Brittany Oldehoff (Model)


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 11, 2009)

~GORGEOUS~ show off them skillz chica!
Luv the hairdo! Props to the stylist!
Really like the detail of the 1st pic!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jan 11, 2009)

oh so gorgeous!! looove it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 11, 2009)

This is just fantastic to see - thanks for sharing!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 11, 2009)

Perfection!!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 12, 2009)

you did so well! wow


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 12, 2009)

perfect!!!  I love it!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## devin (Jan 12, 2009)

beautiful work!! her hair was fierce too!


----------



## joey444 (Jan 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Jan 12, 2009)

amazing pics! I love your work always, you're an amazing makeup artist!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 12, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## moonlit (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks for sharing.. love the makeup- so flawless!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 12, 2009)

This looks amazing!


----------



## makeba (Jan 12, 2009)

wonderful!!!! sheer expertise!!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 12, 2009)

gorgous


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 12, 2009)

Amazing! everything looks so perfect!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 12, 2009)

You definitely have skills girl.  Love it!


----------



## xpucu (Jan 12, 2009)

OK this is just amazing !!!


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 12, 2009)

you are soo talented ! SUCH an inspiration


----------



## Sofystyk (Jan 12, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 12, 2009)

So amazing!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 12, 2009)

You are obviously extremely talented, what can I say this look is simply stunning!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 12, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## enigmatic (Jan 12, 2009)

These look incredible!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jan 13, 2009)

Freakin' fabulous!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 13, 2009)

OMG!!! I KNO HER!! lol we went to school 2gether..small world...you did such a good job!!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome look!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 13, 2009)

this looks amazing, u're really talented!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 13, 2009)

daaaamn, work it!


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_OMG!!! I KNO HER!! lol we went to school 2gether..small world...you did such a good job!!_

 
haha awesome. shes beautiful!

and thanks love =]


----------



## fancyfacebeater (Jan 13, 2009)

so glad you ladies like it!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW i'm in awe at ALL your work!! this is no different!


----------



## aaj83 (Jan 17, 2009)

WOAAAH!!!
this look couldn't get any better..!!!
wow...looking fwd to seeing more pics!!


----------



## carandru (Jan 17, 2009)

Super hot, pefection, and simply gorgeous!


----------



## Chanda_D (Jan 24, 2009)

Flawless, amazing look, as always!  Thanks!


----------



## Bernadette120 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, great shots! What a fab team! Love the make up.


----------

